# Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics Update!



## RabbitValley (Jul 23, 2009)

*News from Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics*

Rabbit Valley will be at the _Rocky Mountain Fur Con_ in Denver, August 7-9, 2009. We will be bringing copies of _ASB, Circles, Spooo Presents_, and many others. 

Our most recent products catalog can be downloaded here. 
Or by using the below URL.
http://fox.rabbitvalley.com/images/Catalog072309.pdf

In order to make some additional room in the warehouse we selling off some tee shirts at reduced prices.
*Circles Marty Skunk T-Shirt*

CIRCT02 00S - Small - $10.00
CIRCT02 0M - Medium - $10.00
CIRCT02 L - Large - $10.00


*Coyote River T-Shirt*

CRT01 00S - Small - $10.00
CRT01 0M - Medium - $10.00
CRT01 L - Large - $10.00
CRT01 XL - Extra Large - $12.50
CRT01 XXL - 2 Extra Large - $12.50


Click here for a list of our favorite items in the store with prices and quick links to purchase!

Sincerely,

Andrew Rabbitt


----------

